# Hex



## Princess Ivy (Oct 5, 2004)

this series is startin on sky, i think this week. looks interesting, but then you never can tell. anyone heard of it or seen it? what are the views?


----------



## Traveller (Oct 5, 2004)

Starts 17 October look here for more information

I read in a tv mag that it could be Sky ones answer to Buffy which I very much doubt but I will watch and see


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 5, 2004)

why is it that new things are always the answer to or the new of something good from the past? if its any good, in a few years, people will be calling similar shows the new hex!


----------



## nixie (Sep 10, 2005)

The new series of Hex is due to start on Sky soon,anyone watch the first series?


----------



## BINKY (Sep 10, 2005)

Can't say i did, but from the previews the new one looks really good, so gonna make a point of watching it.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 11, 2005)

yes, although i did find it a bit disapointing. very predicatble and the special effects just not very good. i was disapointed that they didn't use more of the spooky atmosphere of the place, and history to effect. sigh. don't know if i'll bother to watch the new series.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 15, 2005)

*Hex Series 2*

Woohoo!!!!!

Yes finally its back, i've been waiting so long for the arrival of this the second series of the supernatural sci-fi show. Sunday 18 September - Sky One, 9p.m. UK   I so hope it continues with the fast paced humour, action and excitment of the first. It's going to be so great to watch Thelma again. And it'll be very interesting to see how Cassie is going to handle the release of the 200 demons.

Bring it on. :rolly2:


----------



## Maria8475 (Sep 19, 2005)

Really i hadn't heard that!

Did i miss it?  Is it going to repeat?  Was it any good?  *rushes off to check tv times*

ETA:  Repeating on Sky One 22:00 on Tuesday (which i'm also going to miss , and on Sky Mix at 21:00 on Thursday and Saturday.  Sunday 25th there's also a "The Making of" on Sky 1.


----------



## Evolution (Dec 17, 2005)

Hey Maria!!!  I'm back.   miss me?????

did you get to watch Hex 2, it's the last episode in the series this sunday  hope it goes out with a bang; and that they hurry with the third series.


----------



## Thadlerian (Jan 23, 2006)

*Singing frog cartoon*

Just wondered if anyone know what this is called - a beautiful short cartoon about a young boy in the forest who comes across some sort of great concert of frogs (and possibly other animals). I saw it a couple of times many years ago, and not since.


----------



## Green (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: Singing frog cartoon*

It's the video to Paul MacCartney's Frog Chorus, isn't it?

Doesn't it have Rupert the Bear in it, as well? Meh.


----------



## Omega (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Singing frog cartoon*

Yes it does.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Singing frog cartoon*

It's called "Rupert and the Frog Song."


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Aug 13, 2006)

*Hex on BBC America*

I just finished watching about nine or so episodes of _Hex_ that I recorded off BBC America.  I'm sure the series is old hat to everyone in the UK, but this was the first I'd heard of it.

The initial two episodes didn't grab me like _Buffy the Vampire Slayer _did (maybe it's a cultural preference on my part), but I kept watching because Thelma is such an interesting--and interesting-looking--character.  Then the series took a couple of surprising turns, I grew ever more intrigued, and now I wish I had more to watch!  

But I guess I'll have to wait.  It seems like BBC America is calling those episodes a complete season (they labeled the last episode I watched a "season finale"), and I have no idea when they'll show more.

Are any of you fans of the show?  Do you know how many more seasons there are, or how many more episodes?

*SPOILER*
The last episode I watched is the one where Ella gets carted off to the insane asylum.

(My husband overheard the show while he was passing through the room, and he thought I was watching _Dr. Who_.  I told him no--and that _Hex_ has a lot more crying in it.   )


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Hex on BBC America*

I've toyed with the idea of watching that show, because everything I've heard or read about it sounds potentially interesting.

But then I think ... no, I don't need to risk starting another addiction.  Now you tell me that it's only a nine (or so) episode season, that doesn't sound so dangerous.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Hex on BBC America*

Teresa:  Morpheus sent me a link about the show, and I found more info on TV.com.  I seems as if there might only be eighteen episodes in total.  But BBC America might not be airing the last nine episodes until next summer--if I heard their advertisement right.  That kind of delay can be frustrating.


----------



## williamjm (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Hex on BBC America*

I think there were 2 seasons made, I heard it got cancelled after that. I saw the first couple of episodes, some of it was OK but some of the minor characters irritated me and I didn't like the way the writers didn't seem to have thought through even the most basic aspects of the premise - for example the Main Character is continually having conversations with her ghostly friend (who can apparently have some effect on reality as well), but none of the other characters notice this.


----------



## the_faery_queen (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Hex on BBC America*

hex is ridiculous. it's totally stupid. the ghost, thelma, gets hungry adn eats (but she's dead) she can also touch things, move things, carry things (but she's dead!) and when she gets new clotehs (off corpses) the clothes disappear onto her, and are gone from teh body. but she's a ghost! how can seh wear real clothes?

the main characters from series one were written out in two, which made it a very strange series

BUT i kinda love it. when you get beyond the ridiculous concepts that make no sense (mostly about the ghost) and the ott obvious goth chick ella (in series 2. SO cheesy!) it's just enjoyable. if you take it seriously, it's awful. if you don't, it's ridiculous and entertaining.

not good. NEVEr that. but watchable 

after the mental asylum, um, i can't remember! there are a fair few episodes, until the last episode, which is kinda cool. i just found it so silly


----------



## williamjm (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Hex on BBC America*



			
				the_faery_queen said:
			
		

> hex is ridiculous. it's totally stupid. the ghost, thelma, gets hungry adn eats (but she's dead) she can also touch things, move things, carry things (but she's dead!) and when she gets new clotehs (off corpses) the clothes disappear onto her, and are gone from teh body. but she's a ghost! how can seh wear real clothes?



Yes, that made no sense to me.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Hex on BBC America*

I agree with you about Thelma (the ghost) being able to pick things up, move things, and eat.  She can't touch humans, but she can touch potato chips!  The inconsistency bugged me for a while, until I decided that the show isn't the kind that cares about how its magic works.  I made up my own rule for ghostly contact:  she can touch inanimate objects, but not living beings.

I also wondered why people don't stare at Cassie when she talks to the invisible ghost.  I convinced myself that Cassie isn't talking as animatedly as she seems to be on camera, and that people must always be looking in a different direction and, thus, never see her.  But then, in the last episode I watched, Roxanne spies on Ella and thinks Ella is nuts because Ella is yelling at invisible Thelma!

Oh well.  Like I said, explaining the magic doesn't seem to be what the show is about.

**SPOILER**

Does anyone know why they got rid of Cassie?  Was it planned from the very beginning of the show?  I noticed that things have gotten relatively more violent, fighting-wise, since Ella replaced Cassie.  Do you think that the showrunners wanted to ramp up the kick-butt quotient and realized they couldn't do that with Cassie as the main character, because Cassie's not a trained fighter or even an experienced witch?  Or did the actress just want to leave?


----------



## the_faery_queen (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Hex on BBC America*

i really dunno why they got rid of her, or the angel/demon whatever he was, azazeal guy. it did take a total new direction once that had happened tho.

and yeah, as long as you don't worry too much abotu the whys, its entertaining. i hated it for a while because it made no sense but when i stopped caring it was enjoyable enough. and i just accept the inconsistancies in it as well.


----------



## jenna (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Hex on BBC America*

i liked Hex. definitely no brilliance of plot or character a la Buffy, but fun to watch nonetheless. (i do totally TOTALLY agree about the Thelma situation though, it did my head in a bit the first few eps, trying to work out the ghost rules!)

*****SPOILERS SPOILERS SPOILERS SPOILERS*****


as for the seasons,  the first season ended when Cassie had the baby. it was really short with only 5 eps. the second season had 13 epidsodes. if Ella was  taken to the institution at the end of the last ep you saw, that would make it ep 4 of season 2. so you guys are missing 9 eps, some of the best of the whole show.

and as for Cassie, it was the actress's decision to leave the show, the rumours being that she didn't like a lot of the creative choices and that it was becoming too sexually explicit.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Hex on BBC America*

Thanks for the info, Jenna!  I couldn't figure out how the actress who plays Thelma lost all that weight between one episode and the next, but now that I know where the season break is, I understand the weight was lost between seasons rather than between episodes.

Was the show cancelled, then?  Did it have low ratings?


----------



## Mouse (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Hex on BBC America*

Agree about the whole ghost thing, that really put me off, mainly because I was shouting 'No, no! How can she be doing that?!' thoughout the whole thing! Also the characters in general bugged me, why were they all so posh?! Or maybe it's that I'm too common?!


----------



## the_faery_queen (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Hex on BBC America*

it was set at a private school, so they would be posh!

i have no idea if it was cancelled.s ky who showed it (not sure but i gues they made it) did push it a lot as the british buffy, which i thought was unfair. it's nothing like buffy and is good in its own way. i hope there is another series, but prolly not.

i want to know what happens now! and you'll see why at the end of the series.


----------



## jenna (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Hex on BBC America*

yeah i remember it being advertised as "Buffy with hex appeal" and i agree that it was unfair, the last thing you want as a new show is to be measured up against one of the greatest tv shows of all time!

the show was cancelled after season 2, so unfortunately there will be no resolution of what happened at the end  they always cancel shows just before the bloody good bits!

hopefully they'll show the rest of the episodes for you guys in America. if not, you can order the season 2 dvds, they're actually pretty cheap.


----------



## the_faery_queen (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Hex on BBC America*

poopie  but i doubt they could have come up with anything good, not when the world's gone to heck  but yeah, they do cancel stuff that is weird just when it begins to get good! dead like me *cries* and this. well that's it for me! other shows they drag out to a point that is boring beyond belief (last season charmed/buffy) ok so i know, hex is british, the others american, but it's still a thing they did 

lets hope prison break never goes that way! that it ends at a good place, doesn't drag out and doesn't get stupid  cos right now, that's the only thing on tv i loooove!


----------



## jenna (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Hex on BBC America*

yeah they do love to cancel shows at the very worst time!

i think prison break is one of those shows with a very limited number of seasons in it. the plot doesn't lend itself to dragging on and on for years. i'd say a 5 season run would be it's limit before it got ridiculous.


----------



## the_faery_queen (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Hex on BBC America*

hsn't whatshis name signed up for 7 tho? i hoep not, as you said, it can't go on forever, especially after they discovered so much in the first series already!


----------



## jenna (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: Hex on BBC America*

hhmmm well i'll keep watching even if it gets ridiculous, because Wentworth is so bloody dreamy!


----------



## the_faery_queen (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: Hex on BBC America*

he really is! tho it was dominic who signed p for 7. they may do away with wentworth, you never know!
hope not! he's the point of the show


----------



## *Melody* (Feb 28, 2007)

*Ain't HEX the most exciting serie or what?*

Before I started to watch HEX I watched movies like Enchanted, Lost, Gilmore Girls etc. But I always thought there was something missing, something that maid the movies sometimes boring. But then HEX came and it all changed. I love movies with magic, romance, adventure and so on. And when they showed this I just couldn't belive it. It has it all. Don't you agree? if you have seen it I mean. If you haven't then you must. I've only seen the first ehm... what do you say? chapter. I've seen till the part where the whole school burns and Ella, Thelma and Leon get out in the last minute. I can't wait till the next chapter begins.  
I love to hear what you have to say about HEX... Or is there any other movies/series you like to share?


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Ain't HEX the most exciting serie or what?*

I enjoyed _Hex_.  I've only seen the first season and am waiting for summer 2007, when the rest of the series is (perhaps) going to be aired in the United States.

Here are a couple of Chronicles threads about _Hex_:

http://www.chronicles-network.com/forum/12022-hex-on-bbc-america.html

http://www.chronicles-network.com/forum/31404-hex-series-2-a.html


----------



## WizardofOwls (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Ain't HEX the most exciting serie or what?*

I love Charmed, and I've heard that Hex is good also. I don't know much about it though!


----------



## *Melody* (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Ain't HEX the most exciting serie or what?*

Charmed is really good, I agree. I love movies where it includes magic, and love of course. Haven't heard of Hex...? In that case you've missed something really great. It's a little like Charmed, but sooo much better...


----------

